# New Banner:



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 12, 2010)

It makes me want to jump into a great big pile of leaves!

=^.^=


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2010)

I have Kerol on my watchlist, I like his art.
*edit*
Omg, we good bannered...
Tomorrow the apocalypse.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 12, 2010)

Jumping into a big pile of leaves is fun, except the part where you have to rake them up again.

There not really soft either. Ever get little dried pieces of leaves down your clothes and shoes?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 12, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Jumping into a big pile of leaves is fun, except the part where you have to rake them up again.
> 
> There not really soft either. Ever get little dried pieces of leaves down your clothes and shoes?


 
I don't rake leaves (hurts my injuries too much).... I use a leaf blower to get them into the lawn, then pick them up with the lawnmower. 

Using a leaf blower is almost as fun as jumping into a big pile of leaves....

=^.^=

And BOY do I get a ton of leaves. The wind always seems to get the entire neighborhood's leaves into my front and back yard.... Just yesterday I picked up 4 50gal lawnbags full of leaves. And there's still more to come!

=o.o=


----------



## Taralack (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh good, I thought this was gonna be another thread crying about how bad the banner is this month. It's actually quite good this month. 

Though I have to admit I can't relate - it's neither autumn for us here and we never get that much leaf fall when it is anyway.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Oh good, I thought this was gonna be another thread crying about how bad the banner is this month. It's actually quite good this month.
> 
> Though I have to admit I can't relate - it's neither autumn for us here and we never get that much leaf fall when it is anyway.


 
LOL..... I figured that I might get that response....

=^.^=

It's not autumn for you? Where are you from?


----------



## Charrio (Oct 12, 2010)

This months banner is a prime example of how they should be, no fetish crap or weird art styles so bizarre you can't tell what is happening or read the text. 

I fully support this banner and hope more of this type happen in the future.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 12, 2010)

This months banner is good, tho I have like the others too.(guess I am easier to please)

Don't have a lot of leaves here, where  I used to live I did.

A leaf blower sounds like it be a lot of fun to use.

Picking up the leaves was like for every one I picked up about 2 more would fall and take its place.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 12, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> It's not autumn for you? Where are you from?


 
upside-down land Australia


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Oct 12, 2010)

The banner is adorable, but do we really need a forum on the banner EVERY month?
I kinda wish they'd like.. make a rule against posting shit about the banner. It's annoying >>


----------



## Shico (Oct 12, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> The banner is adorable, but do we really need a forum on the banner EVERY month?
> I kinda wish they'd like.. make a rule against posting shit about the banner. It's annoying >>



....At this point...I stroll on over here to see if there is a post about the new banner when a new one goes up.
And I don't mean that in a bad way, tis entertaining to see what other people think and if anyone is gonna bawwww about it.


----------



## mapdark (Oct 12, 2010)

I was so relieved about the new banner! It looks MUCH better than the few last ones we've had!

Seriously , why not do that kind of banner all the time?

I'm pretty sick and tired of fetishy or ridiculously weird ones.


----------



## Jude (Oct 12, 2010)

BAHH I HATE IT WHAT THE HELL IS--

Oh wait, we're not complaining about it.
That's awesome.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 12, 2010)

I really like it, and it fits the theme of the month much better than dog bombing.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I really like it, and it fits the theme of the month much better than dog bombing.


 
That one was meant as a tribute to a particularly good member of the community.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2010)

mapdark said:


> I was so relieved about the new banner! It looks MUCH better than the few last ones we've had!
> 
> Seriously , why not do that kind of banner all the time?
> 
> I'm pretty sick and tired of fetishy or ridiculously weird ones.


 Yeah I like this banner, cause it's *not* a fetish drawing.
Also I like Kerol's art.


----------



## STK (Oct 12, 2010)

*facepalm* You guys are acting like every banner that has ever been was absolutely horrible.

Someone needs to recompile a list off all the former banners so that everyone can see how "horrible" all the banners were. So far the only one I've ever had an issue with was the PB&J one, and only because of the colors. *So* should have been a BLT. :|

Scratch that, I found the archive that yak made.

http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/

I'm looking at this and so far I can only see 2 that *might* offend some people.
I only see (edit) 2 where the text is almost unreadable.






^ Best (Autumn) Banner Ever.





This is you guys. Get over it.



*OH, AND FYI:* We only had one banner this year that has a slight innuendo type deal going on (http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2010-07-azelyn.jpg). No "fetish-y" banners (that fat bunny one was NOT a fetish banner, ffs!), and only one that uses a very odd art style (PB&J). Still not seeing why you people are complaining.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 12, 2010)

STK said:


> Still not seeing why you people are complaining.


 
People will complain about anything that offends their ~delicate sensibilities~.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 12, 2010)

This is a great banner.  And Rednef's expression/pose remind me of _something_, but I can't think of what.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 12, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> This is a great banner.  And Rednef's expression/pose remind me of _something_, but I can't think of what.


 
"Cats Don't Dance"
I would say, the style hits closest.


----------



## Jude (Oct 12, 2010)

I've only been here for a month or two. Not one single banner so far has pissed me off or made me feel uncomfortable. And looking at the banner archive, again, nothing there. Some of you people are really sensitive.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 12, 2010)

Not always, but a good amount  people will just agree with the OP on the banner
or the opposite no mater what they really think about it.

They might also just go with the majority to try to fit in.


----------



## STK (Oct 12, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I've only been here for a month or two. Not one single banner so far has pissed me off or made me feel uncomfortable. And looking at the banner archive, again, nothing there. Some of you people are really sensitive.


 LIEK OMG, REALLY??!!!!11111!1 THIS DOESN"T OFFEND YOU IN ANY WAY AT ALL?
http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-11_danielkay_thanksgiving.jpg

This image caused so much drama. Apparently it's a "fat fetish" or "inflation" (depending on who you talk to) banner. Yup.

edit: I'd like to clarify for those who don't know that this was the Thanksgiving banner for 2008.


----------



## Jude (Oct 12, 2010)

STK said:


> LIEK OMG, REALLY??!!!!11111!1 THIS DOESN"T OFFEND YOU IN ANY WAY AT ALL?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-11_danielkay_thanksgiving.jpg
> 
> This image caused so much drama. Apparently it's a "fat fetish" or "inflation" (depending on who you talk to) banner. Yup.
> ...



lol, drama.

I'm pretty apathetic, so I couldn't care less. I don't see how an image of fat furries would induce rage.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep, I really like this banner. Usually I don't care for Rednef in banners as she looks a little too hot and good-looking to be there, but she's cute here. And that's an appealing orange color for the leaves there. It all reminds me of Harvest Moon for some reason.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 12, 2010)

STK said:


> LIEK OMG, REALLY??!!!!11111!1 THIS DOESN"T OFFEND YOU IN ANY WAY AT ALL?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-11_danielkay_thanksgiving.jpg
> 
> This image caused so much drama. Apparently it's a "fat fetish" or "inflation" (depending on who you talk to) banner. Yup.
> ...


 
Ahh, the memories.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 12, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> And Rednef's expression/pose remind me of _something_, but I can't think of what.


 
"Crap...its Canadian Thanksgiving already??!?"


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 12, 2010)

I just walk around stepping on leaves. We don't have trees around my house where I live so I like it when I am at college.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 12, 2010)

Charrio said:


> "Cats Don't Dance"
> I would say, the style hits closest.


 http://kerol.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1zqsk7
Kerol has done fanart of cats don't dance.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 12, 2010)

STK said:


> LIEK OMG, REALLY??!!!!11111!1 THIS DOESN"T OFFEND YOU IN ANY WAY AT ALL?
> http://www.furaffinity.net/img/banners/logo/archive/2008-11_danielkay_thanksgiving.jpg
> 
> This image caused so much drama. Apparently it's a "fat fetish" or "inflation" (depending on who you talk to) banner. Yup.
> ...



Wow... all it said to me was "Excellent Thanksgiving dinner!"

Also, let me express my delight at your .sig animation


----------



## Kaycee (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks!

I almost forgot that I have a FAF account.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2010)

Kaycee said:


> Hey guys, thanks!
> 
> I almost forgot that I have a FAF account.


 *shock*
You have a FaF account?!
Also don't worry about it, it's _just_ tradition to complain about the banner considering how so many of them for so long were fetishy or oversexualized.

You have *achievement unlocked: "good bannered"*


----------



## STK (Oct 13, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Wow... all it said to me was "Excellent Thanksgiving dinner!"
> 
> Also, let me express my delight at your .sig animation


 I know... some people, eh?

Heh, it was a comic that saw it on a message board and I was like "this needs to be animated... now."
Yeah. XD


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 13, 2010)

The scene depicted makes no sense, if you think about it. There's no actual pile of leaves, just waist-deep leaves over the entire property. This raises two issues: First off, there are no trees shown. Where did the leaves come from? Secondly, Fender looks dejected as though Rednef is undoing the work he's done raking the leaves, but if he had raked the leaves, wouldn't there be defined piles? The truth is that he's done nothing yet, and has no reason to be upset.

Nitpicking aside, it does look good, and I'd like to see more like this in the future.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Nitpicking aside


 Why is your avatar's head floating in space? Why does he look like he's from DBZ when he's clearly not? Why is he angry? Does he have emotional issues?

Okay I'll stop but you get my point.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 13, 2010)

Liar said:


> Why is your avatar's head floating in space? Why does he look like he's from DBZ when he's clearly not? Why is he angry? Does he have emotional issues?


He's a head floating in space because the artist didn't have any ideas for a body. He looks like he's from DBZ because you feel like he does. He's angry because I asked him to be drawn that way. As he's largely based on me, yes, he probably does have emotional issues.

I set out to find something to complain about with the banner, and I did it. It's far from serious complaint. I mean shit, I'd think that from the fact that I said I liked it, you'd be able to tell I wasn't entirely serious with the critique.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> you'd be able to tell I wasn't entirely serious with the critique.


 I know, I'm just joking around. You have some good critique points as well. Maybe if Rednef had been in the center of a pile of leaves and the rest of the ground was bare grass, that would make more sense.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 13, 2010)

Liar said:


> I know, I'm just joking around. You have some good critique points as well. Maybe if Rednef had been in the center of a pile of leaves and the rest of the ground was bare grass, that would make more sense.


Yeah, that would have worked well. It's honestly a bit hard to criticize the banner knowing that ke didn't know that it would be used, and called it a concept.


----------



## Kaycee (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahaha, good observation! I actually drew trees in the original sketch, but they didn't turn out quite right in the final drawing so i took them off. And it was only after I posted it that I realized "Hey this doesn't make sense at all xD".


----------



## Charrio (Oct 13, 2010)

Kaycee said:


> Hahaha, good observation! I actually drew trees in the original sketch, but they didn't turn out quite right in the final drawing so i took them off. And it was only after I posted it that I realized "Hey this doesn't make sense at all xD".


 
I think regardless, you did am awesome job on a banner. 
Something rare around these parts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I think regardless, you did am awesome job on a banner.
> Something rare around these parts.


 Yeah kaycee did a good job,
also kaycee if you are wondering what I meant earlier, trust me you don't wanna know, otherwise you'll need mindbleach...

Also I understand what you mean about the trees, drawing tress is surprisingly difficult actually.  I just abstract/simplify them.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 13, 2010)

This new banner makes me we wish we had an actual Autumn down here! :V





....






;_;


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> This new banner makes me we wish we had an actual Autumn down here! :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know what you mean, also damn another local furry, where are you guys all popping up from?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 13, 2010)

I just popped up from the hidden shadows (too hot to go out an play 'til now) but I don't know about other Texas furs. o.o

But seriously , 30C/80F is not fall-like temperatures! BRING ON THE BURNT ORANGE LEAVES, DAMNIT! >:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 13, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I just popped up from the hidden shadows (too hot to go out an play 'til now) but I don't know about other Texas furs. o.o
> 
> But seriously , 30C/80F is not fall-like temperatures! BRING ON THE BURNT ORANGE LEAVES, DAMNIT! >:3


 Is there a furmeet there or something?
Cause I think austin has a lot of furries.
I don't hang out with the furries in my city, cause one of them I was friends with I found out was racist...


The trees here are still green, oh well at least it's not hot like it was during summer.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 13, 2010)

Still too warm for my tastes. And there seems to be a few furries here and there in Austin. Or so I'm seeing from this site. Would like attend a meet eventually but that'll be for when I'm not busy with college AND have more money than a few nickles I found randomly in my pocket. Also, considering the unofficial slogan of Austin being "Keep Austin Wierd" you'd think this'd be like Texas's San Diego for furries (that is, a fuck ton of 'em here). Ain't nothing weirder than a furry.


----------



## Kaycee (Oct 13, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> This new banner makes me we wish we had an actual Autumn down here! :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay mans. Here in Northern California the winters are green while in summer all the grass is dead and yellow.


----------



## MilkJunkie (Oct 16, 2010)

Folgrimeo said:


> Usually I don't care for Rednef in banners as she looks a little too hot and good-looking to be there...


 
Yes, because hot, good-looking characters have no place in the banners - just the art that goes on the site the banner is for. For shame, FA, for shame.

/sarcasm


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 19, 2010)

:/ I wish that where I live there were trees with leaves....
or trees that would lose their leaves in winter...

right now the palo verde are blooming. 

*facepalm*


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> This is a great banner.  And Rednef's expression/pose remind me of _something_, but I can't think of what.


It reminds me of Paffendorf.


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 19, 2010)

It's autumn where I live, but the leaves don't fall 'til spring. 0n0
......darn.


----------

